# Please help,my definitive technology 7006 speaker isn't working!



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I just bought a pair of definitive technology bp7006s on eBay and I had to travel about 800 miles to get them. Anyway I got them home and connected them to my Dennon 3310 amp and one works flawlessly,but the other does not. The one that's broken the back speaker and sub work fine but the front speaker doesn't. What's wrong with it and if it's broken how much would it be to fix it? Thanks.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

You might want to contact the ebay seller. Hope you didn't get scammed.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Definitive Technology BP7006 info
Owner's Manual

It looks like the DefTech BP7006 uses a 4½" midrange and a tweeter on its front. From your description, it sounds like the midrange isn't working. The tweeter could also be out or you simply could not be hearing it without the midrange driver also functioning. Tweeters can be tough to hear all by themselves.

One of three things is wrong. These are listed in the order of most to least likely:

(1) The midrange is blown.
(2) Both the midrange and tweeter are blown.
(3) The crossover is bad.

If you want to hear if only the midrange is out, you'll need to remove the grill. It's been ages since I've played with a pair of DefTech speakers but the grills used to just slide down like a pair of panties (God, I was in the industry for way too long!  ). Then you can put your ear right up against the tweeter to hear if it is working.

If the driver(s) or crossover is bad, replacement is the only option. I have no idea what Definitive charges for their drivers but most companies are in the $50-100 range. You may want to call your local DefTech dealer to find out. You could also call Definitive themselves at (410) 363-7148.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You didn't test it at the sellers location first?


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

How could I tell if the crossover is bad? Because it sounds like the tweeter and mid range are blown.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

You can tell if the crossover is bad by looking at it. You'd have to disassemble the speaker further but if it is bad, you'll see blown up caps or a loose wire.

It's easier to check if both the midrange and tweeter are really blown. You'll have to take them out to replace them, anyway. Do it now. Then, outside of the speaker, hook up each driver to your amp. Ramp up the volume slowly as you can damage them easily in this situation, but they should put out music. If they don't, they are blown. Replace them and you should be fine.

A word of warning: When you take out the midrange and tweeter, note which wire goes to where. It's important to hook them up that way again.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I figured it out with your help. The crossover blew and took out both mid range drivers with it. A cheap fix.  They must have gotten damaged on the way home from Texas. I should be able to fix it for around $100.00,a great deal since I only paid 600 for the pair. Thanks so much for the help everyone.


----------

